
When It Comes to Parabolic Mics, Larger Is Not Always Better - tacon
https://www.thebroadcastbridge.com/content/entry/2399/when-it-comes-to-parabolic-mics-larger-is-not-always-better
======
tacon
"HBO approached Klover about using its parabolic microphone on boxing
telecasts. A unique problem in boxing is that fans along the front rows of
matches often use profanity and the mic must not pick up those words — only
the action of the matches. That can be a problem for a mic that has a long
reach for sounds in front of it."

